# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  1984 The Movie, Netflix streaming. WARNING.

## fxmercenary

Just an FYI, I added 1984 to my watch now list on the 360 Netflix. Suddenly my watchdog firebox popped up with an IP address that was in no way related to Netflix, and I am unable to whois this particular IP.  Something tells me I just got put on "the list"

----------


## Bruno

> Just an FYI, I added 1984 to my watch now list on the 360 Netflix. Suddenly my watchdog firebox popped up with an IP address that was in no way related to Netflix, and I am unable to whois this particular IP.  *Something tells me I just got put on "the list*"


If your bumper sticker didn't do it, that just might have.

----------


## smartguy911

give us the IP.  i am curious and stop freakin out

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Just an FYI, I added 1984 to my watch now list on the 360 Netflix. Suddenly my watchdog firebox popped up with an IP address that was in no way related to Netflix, and I am unable to whois this particular IP.  Something tells me I just got put on "the list"


Welcome to the list.

----------


## sluggo

Whatever you do, don't rent "Red Dawn".

----------


## LibertyEagle

I think you might be being a bit paranoid.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Whatever you do, don't rent "Red Dawn".


or "Network"

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I think you might be being a bit paranoid.


my thoughts.  But better to err on the side of caution nowadays.

----------


## fxmercenary

I reversed the lookup, the IP is Federal, it says I am unable to run a net trace on any .gov type of site.

----------


## BuddyRey

> I reversed the lookup, the IP is Federal, it says I am unable to run a net trace on any .gov type of site.


Please tell us you're kidding!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Please tell us you're kidding!


Ditto.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I reversed the lookup, the IP is Federal, it says I am unable to run a net trace on any .gov type of site.


wow.  I have traced all kinds of .gov IP's never encountered that.

----------


## fxmercenary

no, im not.  sorry.

I did a little more playing
Added lord of the rings, Nothing
Added The Beastmaster, Nothing.
Added Mel Gibson, Conspiracy Theory, Hit.
Added Spiderman 3, Nothing.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

what's the IP address?

-t

----------


## BuddyRey

> I reversed the lookup, the IP is Federal, it says I am unable to run a net trace on any .gov type of site.





> no, im not.  sorry.
> 
> I did a little more playing
> Added lord of the rings, Nothing
> Added The Beastmaster, Nothing.
> Added Mel Gibson, Conspiracy Theory, Hit.
> Added Spiderman 3, Nothing.


Could you link all of us to whatever software you're using to spot these hits?  It sounds like a good program to have!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> no, im not.  sorry.
> 
> I did a little more playing
> Added lord of the rings, Nothing
> Added The Beastmaster, Nothing.
> Added Mel Gibson, Conspiracy Theory, Hit.
> Added Spiderman 3, Nothing.


um.

that's.

bad.


If you weren't an O.G. 'round these parts I'd think you were making this up to stir the pot.  That's a bit overt, but I suppose they figure most folks don't know how to monitor their pings.

I get .gov pings all the time, I just shut down everything I don't allow at the router now.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> what's the IP address?
> 
> -t


this.

----------


## fxmercenary

> Could you link all of us to whatever software you're using to spot these hits?  It sounds like a good program to have!


http://www.google.com/products/catal...ult#ps-sellers

No way I am posting the IP

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> http://www.google.com/products/catal...ult#ps-sellers
> 
> No way I am posting the IP


how about via PM

-t

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Lets try something different... is it on this list?

http://www.memestreams.net/users/acidus/blogid5575085/

Original site link -
http://professionalsecuritytester.co...article&sid=70

IP address you should NOT scan
Posted by cdupuis on Thursday, April 01 @ 09:38:09 CST Contributed by cdupuis

The Government Security website at
http://www.governmentsecurity.org has produced a nice list of IP
address you should be aware of as a tester.
They are mostly government agencies addresses and could quickly get
you in trouble if you would scan them by mistake.

Click on Read More... below see the whole list

Enjoy!

Clement


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
With kindly thanks to Mountainman, the list of dangerosly ranges is
updated again!!!
-------------------------------------------------

RANGE 6
6.* - Army Information Systems Center

RANGE 7
7.*.*.* Defense Information Systems Agency, VA

RANGE 11
11.*.*.* DoD Intel Information Systems, Defense Intelligence Agency,
Washington DC

RANGE 21
21. - US Defense Information Systems Agency

RANGE 22
22.* - Defense Information Systems Agency

RANGE 24
24.198.*.*

RANGE 25
25.*.*.* Royal Signals and Radar Establishment, UK

RANGE 26
26.* - Defense Information Systems Agency

RANGE 29
29.* - Defense Information Systems Agency

RANGE 30
30.* - Defense Information Systems Agency

RANGE 49
49.* - Joint Tactical Command

RANGE 50
50.* - Joint Tactical Command

RANGE 55
55.* - Army National Guard Bureau

RANGE 55
55.* - Army National Guard Bureau

RANGE 62
62.0.0.1 - 62.30.255.255 Do not scan!

RANGE 64
64.70.*.* Do not scan
64.224.* Do not Scan
64.225.* Do not scan
64.226.* Do not scan

RANGE 128
128.37.0.0 Army Yuma Proving Ground
128.38.0.0 Naval Surface Warfare Center
128.43.0.0 Defence Research Establishment-Ottawa 128.47.0.0 Army
Communications Electronics Command 128.49.0.0 Naval Ocean Systems
Center 128.50.0.0 Department of Defense 128.51.0.0 Department of
Defense 128.56.0.0 U.S. Naval Academy 128.60.0.0 Naval Research
Laboratory 128.63.0.0 Army Ballistics Research Laboratory 128.80.0.0
Army Communications Electronics Command 128.98.0.0 - 128.98.255.255
Defence Evaluation and Research Agency 128.102.0.0 NASA Ames Research
Center 128.149.0.0 NASA Headquarters 128.154.0.0 NASA Wallops Flight
Facility 128.155.0.0 NASA Langley Research Center 128.156.0.0 NASA
Lewis Network Control Center 128.157.0.0 NASA Johnson Space Center
128.158.0.0 NASA Ames Research Center 128.159.0.0 NASA Ames Research
Center 128.160.0.0 Naval Research Laboratory 128.161.0.0 NASA Ames
Research Center 128.183.0.0 NASA Goddard Space Flight Center
128.190.0.0 Army Belvoir Reasearch and Development Center 128.202.0.0
50th Space Wing 128.216.0.0 MacDill Air Force Base 128.217.0.0 NASA
Kennedy Space Center 128.236.0.0 U.S. Air Force Academy

RANGE 129
129.23.0.0 Strategic Defense Initiative Organization 129.29.0.0 United
States Military Academy 129.50.0.0 NASA Marshall Space Flight Center
129.51.0.0 Patrick Air Force Base 129.52.0.0 Wright-Patterson Air
Force Base 129.53.0.0 - 129.53.255.255 66SPTG-SCB 129.54.0.0
Vandenberg Air Force Base, CA 129.92.0.0 Air Force Institute of
Technology 129.99.0.0 NASA Ames Research Center 129.131.0.0 Naval
Weapons Center 129.139.0.0 Army Armament Research Development and
Engineering Center 129.141.0.0 85 MISSION SUPPORT SQUADRON/SCSN
129.163.0.0 NASA/Johnson Space Center 129.164.0.0 NASA IVV 129.165.0.0
NASA Goddard Space Flight Center 129.166.0.0 NASA - John F. Kennedy
Space Center 129.167.0.0 NASA Marshall Space Flight Center 129.168.0.0
NASA Lewis Research Center 129.190.0.0 Naval Underwater Systems Center
129.198.0.0 Air Force Flight Test Center 129.209.0.0 Army Ballistics
Research Laboratory 129.229.0.0 U.S. Army Corps of Engineers
129.251.0.0 United States Air Force Academy

RANGE 130
130.40.0.0 NASA Johnson Space Center
130.90.0.0 Mather Air Force Base
130.109.0.0 Naval Coastal Systems Center 130.114.0.0 Army Aberdeen
Proving Ground Installation Support Activity 130.124.0.0 Honeywell
Defense Systems Group 130.165.0.0 U.S.Army Corps of Engineers
130.167.0.0 NASA Headquarters

RANGE 131
131.3.0.0 - 131.3.255.255 Mather Air Force Base 131.6.0.0 Langley Air
Force Base 131.10.0.0 Barksdale Air Force Base 131.17.0.0 Sheppard Air
Force Base 131.21.0.0 Hahn Air Base 131.22.0.0 Keesler Air Force Base
131.24.0.0 6 Communications Squadron 131.25.0.0 Patrick Air Force Base
131.27.0.0 75 ABW 131.30.0.0 62 CS/SCSNT 131.32.0.0 37 Communications
Squadron 131.35.0.0 Fairchild Air Force Base 131.36.0.0 Yokota Air
Base 131.37.0.0 Elmendorf Air Force Base 131.38.0.0 Hickam Air Force
Base 131.39.0.0 354CS/SCSN 131.40.0.0 Bergstrom Air Force Base
131.44.0.0 Randolph Air Force Base 131.46.0.0 20 Communications
Squadron 131.47.0.0 Andersen Air Force Base 131.50.0.0 Davis-Monthan
Air Force Base 131.52.0.0 56 Communications Squadron /SCBB 131.54.0.0
Air Force Concentrator Network 131.56.0.0 Upper Heyford Air Force Base
131.58.0.0 Alconbury Royal Air Force Base 131.59.0.0 7 Communications
Squadron 131.61.0.0 McConnell Air Force Base 131.62.0.0 Norton Air
Force Base 131.71.0.0 - 131.71.255.255 NAVAL AVIATION DEPOT CHERRY PO
131.74.0.0 Defense MegaCenter Columbus 131.84.0.0 Defense Technical
Information Center 131.92.0.0 Army Information Systems Command -
Aberdeen
(EA)
131.105.0.0 McClellan Air Force Base
131.110.0.0 NASA/Michoud Assembly Facility 131.120.0.0 Naval
Postgraduate School 131.121.0.0 United States Naval Academy
131.122.0.0 United States Naval Academy 131.176.0.0 European Space
Operations Center 131.182.0.0 NASA Headquarters 131.250.0.0 Office of
the Chief of Naval Research

RANGE 132
132.3.0.0 Williams Air Force Base
132.5.0.0 - 132.5.255.255 49th Fighter Wing 132.6.0.0 Ankara Air
Station 132.7.0.0 - 132.7.255.255 SSG/SINO 132.9.0.0 28th Bomb Wing
132.10.0.0 319 Comm Sq 132.11.0.0 Hellenikon Air Base 132.12.0.0
Myrtle Beach Air Force Base 132.13.0.0 Bentwaters Royal Air Force Base
132.14.0.0 Air Force Concentrator Network 132.15.0.0 Kadena Air Base
132.16.0.0 Kunsan Air Base 132.17.0.0 Lindsey Air Station 132.18.0.0
McGuire Air Force Base 132.19.0.0 100CS (NET-MILDENHALL) 132.20.0.0
35th Communications Squadron 132.21.0.0 Plattsburgh Air Force Base
132.22.0.0 23Communications Sq 132.24.0.0 Dover Air Force Base
132.25.0.0 786 CS/SCBM 132.27.0.0 - 132.27.255.255 39CS/SCBBN
132.28.0.0 14TH COMMUNICATION SQUADRON 132.30.0.0 Lajes Air Force Base
132.31.0.0 Loring Air Force Base 132.33.0.0 60CS/SCSNM 132.34.0.0
Cannon Air Force Base 132.35.0.0 Altus Air Force Base 132.37.0.0 75
ABW 132.38.0.0 Goodfellow AFB 132.39.0.0 K.I. Sawyer Air Force Base
132.40.0.0 347 COMMUNICATION SQUADRON 132.42.0.0 Spangdahlem Air Force
Base 132.43.0.0 Zweibruchen Air Force Base 132.45.0.0 Chanute Air
Force Base 132.46.0.0 Columbus Air Force Base 132.48.0.0 Laughlin Air
Force Base 132.49.0.0 366CS/SCSN 132.50.0.0 Reese Air Force Base
132.52.0.0 Vance Air Force Base 132.54.0.0 Langley AFB 132.55.0.0
Torrejon Air Force Base 132.56.0.0 - 132.56.255.255 9 CS/SC 132.57.0.0
Castle Air Force Base 132.58.0.0 Nellis Air Force Base 132.59.0.0
24Comm SquadronSCSNA 132.60.0.0 - 132.60.255.255 42ND COMMUNICATION
SQUADRON 132.61.0.0 SSG/SIN 132.62.0.0 - 132.62.255.255 377
COMMUNICATION SQUADRON 132.79.0.0 Army National Guard Bureau
132.80.0.0 - 132.80.255.255 NGB-AIS-OS 132.80.0.0 - 132.85.255.255
National Guard Bureau 132.82.0.0 Army National Guard Bureau 132.86.0.0
National Guard Bureau 132.87.0.0 - 132.93.255.255 National Guard
Bureau 132.94.0.0 Army National Guard Bureau 132.95.0.0 -
132.103.255.255 National Guard Bureau 132.95.0.0 - 132.108.0.0 DOD
Network Information Center 132.104.0.0 - 132.104.255.255 Army National
Guard Bureau 132.105.0.0 - 132.108.255.255 Army National Guard Bureau
132.109.0.0 National Guard Bureau 132.110.0.0 - 132.116.255.255 Army
National Guard Bureau 132.114.0.0 Army National Guard 132.117.0.0 Army
National Guard Bureau 132.118.0.0 - 132.132.0.0 Army National Guard
Bureau 132.122.0.0 South Carolina Army National Guard, USPFO
132.133.0.0 National Guard Bureau 132.134.0.0 - 132.143.255.255
National Guard Bureau 132.159.0.0 Army Information Systems Command
132.193.0.0 Army Research Office 132.250.0.0 Naval Research Laboratory

RANGE 134
134.5.0.0 Lockheed Aeronautical Systems Company 134.11.0.0 The
Pentagon 134.12.0.0 NASA Ames Research Center 134.51.0.0 Boeing
Military Aircraft Facility
134.52.*.* Boeing Corporation
134.78.0.0 Army Information Systems Command-ATCOM 134.80.0.0 Army
Information Systems Command 134.118.0.0 NASA/Johnson Space Center
134.131.0.0 Wright-Patterson Air Force Base 134.136.0.0
Wright-Patterson Air Force Base 134.164.0.0 Army Engineer Waterways
Experiment Station 134.165.0.0 Headquarters Air Force Space Command
134.194.0.0 U.S. Army Aberdeen Test Center 134.205.0.0 7th
Communications Group 134.207.0.0 Naval Research Laboratory 134.229.0.0
Navy Regional Data Automation Center 134.230.0.0 Navy Regional Data
Automation Center 134.232.0.0 - 134.232.255.255 U.S. Army, Europe
134.233.0.0 HQ 5th Signal Command 134.234.0.0 - 134.234.255.255
Southern European Task Force 134.235.0.0 HQ 5th Signal Command
134.240.0.0 U.S. Military Academy 136.149.0.0 Air Force Military
Personnel Center

RANGE 136
136.178.0.0 NASA Research Network
136.188.0.0 - 136.197.255.255 Defense Intelligence Agency 136.207.0.0
69th Signal Battalion 136.208.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.209.0.0
HQ 5th Signal Command 136.210.0.0 HQ 5th Signal Command 136.212.0.0 HQ
5th Signal Command 136.213.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.214.0.0 HQ,
5th Signal Command 136.215.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.216.0.0 HQ,
5th Signal Command 136.217.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.218.0.0 HQ,
5th Signal Command 136.219.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.220.0.0 HQ,
5th Signal Command 136.221.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 136.222.0.0 HQ,
5th Signal Command


RANGE 137
137.1.0.0 Whiteman Air Force Base
137.2.0.0 George Air Force Base
137.3.0.0 Little Rock Air Force Base
137.4.0.0 - 137.4.255.255 437 CS/SC
137.5.0.0 Air Force Concentrator Network 137.6.0.0 Air Force
Concentrator Network 137.11.0.0 HQ AFSPC/SCNNC 137.12.0.0 Air Force
Concentrator Network
137.17.* National Aerospace Laboratory
137.24.0.0 Naval Surface Warfare Center
137.29.0.0 First Special Operations Command 137.67.0.0 Naval Warfare
Assessment Center
137.94.* Royal Military College
137.95.* Headquarters, U.S. European Command 137.126.0.0 USAF MARS
137.127.* Army Concepts Analysis Agency
137.128.* U.S. ARMY Tank-Automotive Command 137.130.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 137.209.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 137.210.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 137.211.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 137.212.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 137.231.0.0 HQ 5th Signal Command 137.232.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 137.233.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 137.234.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 137.235.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 137.240.0.0 Air Force Materiel
Command 137.241.0.0 75 ABW 137.242.0.0 Air Force Logistics Command
137.243.0.0 77 CS/SCCN 137.244.0.0 78 CS/SCSC 137.245.0.0 Wright
Patterson Air Force Base 137.246.0.0 United States Atlantic Command
Joint Training

RANGE 138
138.13.0.0 Air Force Systems Command
138.27.0.0 Army Information Systems Command 138.50.0.0 HQ 5th Signal
Command 138.65.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 138.76.0.0 NASA Headquarters
138.109.0.0 Naval Surface Warfare Center 138.115.0.0 NASA Information
and Electronic Systems Laboratory 138.135.0.0 - 138.135.255.255
DEFENSE PROCESSING CENTERPERAL HARBOR 138.136.0.0 - 138.136.255.255
Navy Computers and Telecommunications Station 138.137.0.0 Navy
Regional Data Automation Center
(NARDAC)
138.139.0.0 Marine Corps Air Station
138.140.0.0 Navy Regional Data Automation Center 138.141.0.0 Navy
Regional Data Automation Center 138.142.0.0 Navy Regional Data
Automation Center 138.143.0.0 Navy Regional Data Automation Center
138.144.0.0 NAVCOMTELCOM 138.145.0.0 NCTS WASHINGTON 138.146.0.0 NCTC
138.147.0.0 NCTC 138.148.0.0 NCTC 138.149.0.0 NCTC 138.150.0.0 NCTC
138.151.0.0 NCTC 138.152.0.0 NCTC 138.153.0.0 Yokosuka Naval Base
138.154.0.0 NCTC 138.155.0.0 NCTC 138.156.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design & Prog.
Activity
138.157.0.0 - 138.157.255.255 Marine Corps Central Design & Prog.
Activity 138.158.0.0 Marine Corps Central Design & Prog.
Activity
138.159.0.0 NCTC
138.160.0.0 Naval Air Station
138.161.0.0 NCTC
138.162.0.0 NCTC
138.163.0.0 NCTC
138.164.0.0 NCTC
138.165.0.0 NCTC
138.166.0.0 NCTC
138.167.0.0 NOC, MCTSSA, East
138.168.0.0 Marine Corps Central Design & Prog.
Activity
138.169.0.0 NAVAL COMPUTER AND TELECOMM
138.169.12.0 NAVAL COMPUTER AND TELECOMM 138.169.13.0 NAVAL COMPUTER
AND TELECOMM 138.170.0.0 NCTC 138.171.0.0 NCTC 138.172.0.0 NCTC
138.173.0.0 NCTC 138.174.0.0 NCTC 138.175.0.0 NCTC 138.176.0.0 NCTC
138.177.0.0 NCTS Pensacola 138.178.0.0 NCTC 138.179.0.0 NCTC
138.180.0.0 NCTC 138.181.0.0 NCTC 138.182.0.0 CNO N60 138.183.0.0 NCTC
138.184.0.0 NCTS 138.193.0.0 NASA/Yellow Creek

RANGE 139

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

139.31.0.0 20th Tactical Fighter Wing
139.32.0.0 48th Tactical Fighter Wing
139.33.0.0 36th Tactical Fighter Wing
139.34.0.0 52nd Tactical Fighter Wing
139.35.0.0 50th Tactical Fighter Wing
139.36.0.0 66th Electronic Combat Wing
139.37.0.0 26th Tactical Reconnaissance Wing 139.38.0.0 32nd Tactical
Fighter Squadron 139.39.0.0 81st Tactical Fighter Wing 139.40.0.0 10th
Tactical Fighter Wing 139.41.0.0 39th Tactical Air Control Group
139.42.0.0 40th Tactical Air Control Group 139.43.0.0 401st Tactical
Fighter Wing
139.124.* Reseau Infomratique
139.142.*.*

RANGE 140
140.1.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.3.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.4.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.5.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.6.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.7.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.8.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.9.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.10.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.11.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.12.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.13.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.14.0.0 DISA Columbus Level II NOC 140.15.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.16.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.17.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.18.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.19.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.20.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.21.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.22.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.23.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.24.0.0 ASIC ALLIANCE-MARLBORO 140.25.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.26.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.27.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.28.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.29.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.30.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.31.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.32.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.33.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.34.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.35.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.36.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.37.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.38.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.39.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.40.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.41.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.42.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.43.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.44.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.45.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.46.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.47.0.0 - 140.47.255.255 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.47.0.0 - 140.48.255.255 DOD Network
Information Center 140.48.0.0 - 140.48.255.255 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.49.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.50.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.51.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.52.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.53.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.54.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.55.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.56.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.57.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.58.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.59.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.60.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.61.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.62.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.63.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.64.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.65.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.66.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.67.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.68.0.0
Defense Information Systems Agency 140.69.0.0 Defense Information
Systems Agency 140.70.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.71.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency 140.72.0.0 Defense
Information Systems Agency 140.73.0.0 Defense Information Systems
Agency 140.74.0.0 - 140.74.255.255 Defense Information Systems Agency
140.100.0.0 Naval Sea Systems Command 140.139.0.0 HQ US Army Medical
Research and Development Command 140.154.0.0 HQ 5th Signal Command
140.155.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 140.156.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
140.175.0.0 Scott Air Force Base 140.178.0.0 Naval Undersea Warfare
Center Division, Keyport 140.187.0.0 Fort Bragg 140.194.0.0 US Army
Corps of Engineers 140.195.0.0 Naval Sea Systems Command 140.199.0.0
Naval Ocean Systems Center 140.201.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
140.202.0.0 106TH SIGNAL BRIGADE

RANGE 143
143.45.0.0 58th Signal Battalion
143.46.0.0 U.S. Army, 1141st Signal Battalion 143.68.0.0 Headquarters,
USAISC 143.69.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.70.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.71.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.72.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.73.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.74.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.75.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.76.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.77.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.78.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.79.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.80.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.81.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.82.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.84.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.85.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.86.0.0 Headquarters, USAAISC 143.87.0.0 Headquarters,
USAAISC 143.232.0.0 NASA Ames Research Center

RANGE 144
144.99.0.0 United States Army Information Systems Command 144.109.0.0
Army Information Systems Command 144.143.0.0 Headquarters, Third
United States Army 144.144.0.0 Headquarters, Third United States Army
144.146.0.0 Commander, Army Information Systems Center 144.147.0.0
Commander, Army Information Systems Center 144.170.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal
Command 144.192.0.0 United States Army Information Services
Command-Campbell 144.233.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency 144.234.0.0
Defense Intelligence Agency 144.235.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency
144.236.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency 144.237.0.0 Defense
Intelligence Agency 144.238.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency
144.239.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency 144.240.0.0 Defense
Intelligence Agency 144.241.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency
144.242.0.0 Defense Intelligence Agency 144.252.0.0 U.S. Army LABCOM

RANGE 146
146.17.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
146.80.0.0 Defence Research Agency
146.98.0.0 HQ United States European Command 146.154.0.0 NASA/Johnson
Space Center 146.165.0.0 NASA Langley Research Center

RANGE 147
147.35.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.36.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.37.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.38.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.39.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.40.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command
147.42.0.0 Army CALS Project
147.103.0.0 Army Information Systems Software Center 147.104.0.0 Army
Information Systems Software Center 147.159.0.0 Naval Air Warfare
Center, Aircraft Division 147.168.0.0 Naval Surface Warfare Center
147.169.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 147.198.0.0 Army Information
Systems Command 147.199.0.0 Army Information Systems Command
147.238.0.0 Army Information Systems Command 147.239.0.0 1112th Signal
Battalion 147.240.0.0 US Army Tank-Automotive Command 147.242.0.0 19th
Support Command 147.248.0.0 Fort Monroe DOIM 147.254.0.0 7th
Communications Group

RANGE 148
148.114.0.0 NASA, Stennis Space Center

RANGE 150
150.113.0.0 1114th Signal Battalion
150.114.0.0 1114th Signal Battalion
150.125.0.0 Space and Naval Warfare Command 150.133.0.0 10th Area
Support Group 150.144.0.0 NASA Goodard Space Flight Center 150.149.0.0
Army Information Systems Command 150.157.0.0 USAISC-Fort Lee
150.184.0.0 Fort Monroe DOIM 150.190.0.0 USAISC-Letterkenny
150.196.0.0 USAISC-LABCOM

RANGE 152
152.82.0.0 7th Communications Group of the Air Force 152.151.0.0 U.S.
Naval Space & Naval Warfare Systems Command 152.152.0.0 NATO
Headquarters 152.154.0.0 Defense Information Systems Agency
152.229.0.0 Defense MegaCenter (DMC) Denver

RANGE 153
153.21.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.22.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.23.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.24.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.25.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.26.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.27.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.28.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.29.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.30.0.0 USCENTAF/SCM
153.31.0.0 Federal Bureau of Investigation

RANGE 155
155.5.0.0 1141st Signal Bn
155.6.0.0 1141st Signal Bn
155.7.0.0 American Forces Information
155.8.0.0 U.S. ArmyFort Gordon
155.9.0.0 - 155.9.255.255 United States Army Information Systems
Command 155.74.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.75.0.0 US Army Corps of Engineers
155.76.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.77.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.78.0.0 PEO STAMIS
155.79.0.0 US Army Corps of Engineers 155.80.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.81.0.0
PEO STAMIS 155.82.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.83.0.0 US Army Corps of Enginers
155.84.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.85.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.86.0.0 US Army Corps
of Engineers 155.87.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.88.0.0 PEO STAMIS 155.96.0.0
Drug Enforcement Administration 155.149.0.0 1112th Signal Battalion
155.155.0.0 HQ, 5th Signal Command 155.178.0.0 Federal Aviation
Administration 155.213.0.0 USAISC Fort Benning 155.214.0.0 Director of
Information Management 155.215.0.0 USAISC-FT DRUM 155.216.0.0 TCACCIS
Project Management Office 155.217.0.0 Directorate of Information
Management 155.218.0.0 USAISC 155.219.0.0 DOIM/USAISC Fort Sill
155.220.0.0 USAISC-DOIM 155.221.0.0 USAISC-Ft Ord

RANGE 156
156.9.0.0 U. S. Marshals Service

RANGE 157
157.150.0.0 United Nations
157.153.0.0 COMMANDER NAVAL SURFACE U.S. PACIFIC FLEET 157.202.0.0 US
Special Operations Command 157.217.0.0 U. S. Strategic Command

RANGE 158
158.1.0.0 Commander, Tooele Army Depot
158.2.0.0 USAMC Logistics Support Activity 158.3.0.0 U.S. Army TACOM
158.4.0.0 UASISC Ft. Carson 158.5.0.0 1112th Signal Battalion
158.6.0.0 USAISC-Ft. McCoy 158.7.0.0 USAISC-FLW 158.8.0.0 US Army
Soldier Support Center 158.9.0.0 USAISC-CECOM 158.10.0.0 GOC
158.11.0.0 UASISC-Vint Hill 158.12.0.0 US Army Harry Diamond
Laboratories 158.13.0.0 USAISC DOIM 158.14.0.0 1112th Signal Battalion
158.15.0.0 - 158.15.255.255 Defense Megacenter Huntsville 158.16.0.0
Rocky Mountain Arsenal (PMRMA) 158.17.0.0 Crane Army Ammunition
Activity 158.18.0.0 Defense Finance & Accounting Service Center
158.19.0.0 DOIM 158.20.0.0 DOIM 158.235.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design and Programming Activity 158.243.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design and Programming Activity 158.244.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design and Programming Activity 158.245.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design and Programming Activity 158.246.0.0 Marine Corps Central
Design and Programming Activity

RANGE 159
159.120.0.0 Naval Air Systems Command (Air 4114)

RANGE 160
160.132.0.0 US Army Recruiting Command
160.135.0.0 36th Signal BN
160.138.0.0 USAISC
160.139.0.0 USAISC
160.140.0.0 HQ, United States Army
160.143.0.0 USAISC
160.145.0.0 1101st Signal Brigade
160.146.0.0 USAISC SATCOMSTA-CAMP ROBERTS 160.150.0.0 Commander,
Moncrief Army Hospital

RANGE 161
161.124.0.0 NAVAL WEAPONS STATION

RANGE 162
162.32.0.0 Naval Aviation Depot Pensacola 162.45.0.0 Central
Intelligence Agency 162.46.0.0 Central Intelligence Agency

RANGE 163
163.205.0.0 NASA Kennedy Space Center
163.206.0.0 NASA Kennedy Space Center

RANGE 164
164.45.0.0 Naval Ordnance Center, Pacific Division 164.49.0.0 United
States Army Space and Strategic Defense 164.158.0.0 Naval Surface
Warfare Center 164.217.0.0 Institute for Defense Analyses 164.218.0.0
Bureau of Naval Personnel 164.219.0.0 HQ USAFE WARRIOR PREPARATION
CENTER 164.220.0.0 - 164.220.255.255 NIMIP/TIP/NEWNET 164.221.0.0 -
164.221.255.255 Information Technology 164.223.0.0 Naval Undersea
Warfare Center 164.224.0.0 Secretary of the Navy 164.225.0.0 U.S. Army
Intelligence and Security Command 164.226.0.0 Naval Exchange Service
Command 164.227.0.0 Naval Surface Warfare Center, Crane Division
164.228.0.0 USCINCPAC J21T 164.229.0.0 NCTS-NOLA 164.230.0.0 Naval
Aviation Depot 164.231.0.0 Military Sealift Command 164.232.0.0 -
164.232.255.255 United States Southern Command

RANGE 167
167.44.0.0 Government Telecommunications Agency

RANGE 168
168.68.0.0 USDA Office of Operations
168.85.0.0 Fort Sanders Alliance
168.102.0.0 Indiana Purdue Fort Wayne

RANGE 169
169.252.0.0 - 169.253.0.0 U.S. Department of State

RANGE 194

RANGE 195
195.10.* Various - Do not scan

RANGE 199
199.121.4.0 - 199.121.253.0 Naval Air Systems Command, VA

RANGE 203
203.59.0.0 - 203.59.255.255 Perth Australia iiNET

RANGE 204
204.34.0.0 - 204.34.15.0 IPC JAPAN
204.34.0.0 - 204.37.255.0 DOD Network Information Center 204.34.16.0 -
204.34.27.0 Bureau of Medicine and Surgery 204.34.32.0 - 204.34.63.0
USACOM 204.34.64.0 - 204.34.115.0 DEFENSE FINANCE AND ACCOUNTING
SERVICE 204.34.128.0 DISA-Eucom / BBN-STD, Inc.
204.34.129.0 Defense Technical Information Center 204.34.130.0 GSI
204.34.131.0 NSA NAPLES ITALY 204.34.132.0 NAVSTA ROTA SPAIN
204.34.133.0 NAS SIGONELLA ITALY 204.34.134.0 Naval Air Warfare Center
Aircraft Division 204.34.135.0 GSI 204.34.136.0 Naval Undersea Warfare
Center USRD - Orlando 204.34.137.0 Joint Spectrum Center 204.34.138.0
GSI 204.34.139.0 HQ, JFMO Korea, Headquarters 204.34.140.0 DISA D75
204.34.141.0 U. S. Naval Air Facility, Atsugi Japan 204.34.142.0 Naval
Enlisted Personnel Management Center 204.34.143.0 Afloat Training
Group Pacific 204.34.144.0 HQ Special Operations Command - Europe
204.34.145.0 Commander Naval Base Pearl Harbor 204.34.147.0 NAVSEA
Information Management Improvement Program 204.34.148.0 Q112
204.34.149.0 Ctr. for Info.
Sys.Security,CounterMeasures
204.34.150.0 Resource Consultants, Inc.
204.34.151.0 Personnel Support Activity, San Diego 204.34.152.0 NAVAL
AIR FACILITY, ADAK 204.34.153.0 NAVSEA Logistics Command Detachment
204.34.154.0 PEARL HARBOR NAVAL SHIPYARD 204.34.155.0 PEARL HARBOR
NAVAL SHIPYARD 204.34.156.0 Defense Photography School 204.34.157.0 -
204.34.160.0 Defense Information School 204.34.161.0 Naval Air Systems
Command 204.34.162.0 Puget Sound Naval Shipyard 204.34.163.0 Joint

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Precision Strike Demonstration 204.34.164.0 Naval Pacific Meteorology
and Ocean 204.34.165.0 Joint Precision Strike Demonstration
204.34.167.0 USAF 204.34.168.0 Commander 204.34.169.0 Naval Air
Warfare Center 204.34.170.0 Naval Air Systems Command 204.34.171.0
NAVSTA SUPPLY DEPARTMENT 204.34.173.0 SUBMEPP Activity 204.34.174.0
COMMANDER TASK FORCE 74 YOKOSUKA JAPAN 204.34.176.0 DISA-PAC,IPC-GUAM
204.34.177.0 Satellite Production Test Center 204.34.181.0 940 Air
Refueling Wing 204.34.182.0 Defense Megacenter Warner Robins
204.34.183.0 GCCS Support Facility 204.34.184.0 Nav Air Tech Serv
Facility-Detachment 204.34.185.0 NAVAL SUPPORT FACILITY, DIEGO GARCIA
204.34.186.0 Defense Logistics Agency - Europe 204.34.187.0 NAVMASSO
204.34.188.0 Commander-In-Chief, US Pacific Fleet 204.34.189.0 Defense
MegaCenter - St Louis 204.34.190.0 NAVMASSO 204.34.192.0 HQ SOCEUR
204.34.193.0 Second Marine Expeditionary Force 204.34.194.0 Second
Marine Expeditionary Force 204.34.195.0 Second Marine Expeditionary
Force 204.34.196.0 NAVCOMTELSTAWASHDC 204.34.197.0 INFORMATION SYSTEMS
TECHNOLOGY CENTER 204.34.198.0 Naval Observatory Detachment, Colorado
204.34.199.0 NAVILCODETMECH 204.34.200.0 Navy Environmental Preventive
Medicine 204.34.201.0 Port Hueneme Division, Naval Surf 204.34.202.0
Naval Facilities Engineering Housing 204.34.203.0 NAVSEA Logistics
Command Detachment 204.34.204.0 Naval Air Warfare Center 204.34.205.0
Portsmouth Naval Shipyard 204.34.206.0 INFORMATION SYSTEMS TECHNOLOGY
CENTER 204.34.208.0 - 204.34.210.0 Military Sealift Command Pacific
204.34.211.0 USAF Academy 204.34.212.0 3rd Combat Service Support
204.34.213.0 1st Radio Battalion 204.34.214.0 OASD (Health Affairs)
204.34.215.0 Second Marine Expeditionary Force 204.34.216.0 1st Marine
Air Wing 204.34.217.0 SA-ALC/LTE 204.34.218.0 3rd Marine 204.34.219.0
Communications and Electronics 204.34.220.0 G-6 Operations
204.34.221.0 G-6 Operations 204.34.222.0 G-6 Operations 204.34.223.0
G-6 Operations 204.34.224.0 G-6 Operations 204.34.225.0 Joint
Interoperability Test Command 204.34.226.0 NAVMASSO 204.34.227.0
NAVMASSO 204.34.228.0 - 204.34.228.255 Field Command Defense Nuclear
Agency 204.34.229.0 Naval Space Command 204.34.230.0 Naval Pacific
Meteorology and Oceanography 204.34.232.0 Military Family Housing
204.34.233.0 - 204.34.233.255 Navy Material Transportation Office
204.34.234.0 NAVMASSO 204.34.235.0 Defense Finance and Accounting
Service 204.34.237.0 European Stars and Stripes 204.34.238.0 Pacific
Stars and Stripes 204.34.239.0 PUGET SOUND NAVAL SHIPYARD 204.34.240.0
Nval Station, Guantanamo Bay 204.34.242.0 COMNAVSURFPAC 204.34.243.0
NAVMASSO 204.34.244.0 Amphibious Force, Seventh Fleet, U. S.
Navy
204.34.245.0 USAF SpaceCommand
204.34.246.0 USAF
204.34.247.0 U.S. Army Special Operations Command 204.34.248.0 FLEET
COMBAT TRAINING CENTER ATLA 204.34.249.0 Naval Aviation Depot North
Island 204.34.250.0 NAVMASSO 204.34.251.0 NAVSEA Log Command
Detachment Pacific 204.34.252.0 Command Special Boat Squadron One
204.34.253.0 AFPCA/GNNN 204.34.254.0 Navy Environmental Preventive
Medicine

RANGE 205
205.0.0.0 - 205.117.255.0 Department of the Navy, Space and Naval
Warfare System Command, Washington DC
- SPAWAR
205.96.* - 205.103.*

RANGE 207
207.30.* Sprint/United Telephone of Florida

All the below are FBI controlled Linux servers & IPs/IP-Ranges

207.60.0.0 - 207.60.255.0 The Internet Access Company
207.60.2.128 - 207.60.2.255 Abacus Technology 207.60.3.0 -
207.60.3.127 Mass Electric Construction Co.
207.60.3.128 - 207.60.3.255 Peabody Proberties Inc 207.60.4.0 -
207.60.4.127 Northern Electronics
207.60.4.128 - 207.60.4.255 Posternak, Blankstein & Lund
207.60.5.64 - 207.60.5.127 Woodard & Curran
207.60.5.192 - 207.60.5.255 On Line Services 207.60.6.0 - 207.60.6.63
The 400 Group
207.60.6.64 - 207.60.6.127 RD Hunter and Company
207.60.6.128 - 207.60.6.191 Louis Berger and Associates
207.60.6.192 - 207.60.6.255 Ross-Simons
207.60.7.0 - 207.60.7.63 Eastern Cambridge Savings Bank
207.60.7.64 - 207.60.7.127 Greater Lawrence Community Action Committee
207.60.7.128 - 207.60.7.191 Data Electronic Devices, Inc 207.60.8.0 -
207.60.8.255 Sippican 207.60.9.0 - 207.60.9.31 Alps Sportswear Mfg Co
207.60.9.32 - 207.60.9.63 Escher Group Ltd
207.60.9.64 - 207.60.9.95 West Suburban Elder
207.60.9.96 - 207.60.9.127 Central Bank
207.60.9.128 - 207.60.9.159 Danick Systems 207.60.9.160 - 207.60.9.191
Alps Sportswear Mfg CO
207.60.9.192 - 207.60.9.223 BSCC
207.60.13.16 - 207.60.13.23 Patrons Insurance Group 207.60.13.40 -
207.60.13.47 Athera Technologies
207.60.13.48 - 207.60.13.55 Service Edge Partners Inc
207.60.13.56 - 207.60.13.63 Massachusetts Credit Union League
207.60.13.64 - 207.60.13.71 SierraCom
207.60.13.72 - 207.60.13.79 AI/ FOCS
207.60.13.80 - 207.60.13.87 Extreme soft
207.60.13.96 - 207.60.13.103 Eaton Seo Corp
207.60.13.112 - 207.60.13.119 C. White
207.60.13.120 - 207.60.13.127 Athera
207.60.13.128 - 207.60.13.135 Entropic Systems, INC
207.60.13.136 - 207.60.13.143 Wood Product Manufactureds Associates
207.60.13.160 - 207.60.13.167 Jamestown Distribution
207.60.13.168 - 207.60.13.175 C&M Computers
207.60.13.176 - 207.60.13.183 ABC Used Auto Parts
207.60.13.184 - 207.60.13.191 Tomas Weldon
207.60.13.192 - 207.60.13.199 Tage Inns
207.60.13.200 - 207.60.13.207 Control Module Inc
207.60.13.208 - 207.60.13.215 Hyper Crawler Information Systems
207.60.13.216 - 207.60.13.223 Eastern Bearings
207.60.13.224 - 207.60.13.231 North Shore Data Services
207.60.13.232 - 207.60.13.239 Mas New Hampshire 207.60.14.0 -
207.60.14.255 J. A. Webster 207.60.15.0 - 207.60.15.127 Trilogic
207.60.16.0 - 207.60.16.255 Area 54 207.60.18.0 - 207.60.18.63 Vested
Development Inc
207.60.18.64 - 207.60.18.127 Conventures 207.60.21.0 - 207.60.21.255
Don Law Company 207.60.22.0 - 207.60.22.255 Advanced Microsensors
207.60.28.0 - 207.60.28.63 Applied Business Center
207.60.28.64 - 207.60.28.127 Color and Design Exchange
207.60.36.8 - 207.60.36.15 Shaun McCusker
207.60.36.16 - 207.60.36.23 Town of Framingham
207.60.36.24 - 207.60.36.31 AB Software
207.60.36.32 - 207.60.36.39 Seabass Dreams Too Much, Inc 207.60.36.40
- 207.60.36.47 Next Ticketing
207.60.36.48 - 207.60.36.55 Dulsi
207.60.36.56 - 207.60.36.63 The Internet Access Company
207.60.36.64 - 207.60.36.71 Maguire Group
207.60.36.72 - 207.60.36.79 Cogenex
207.60.36.88 - 207.60.36.95 AKNDC
207.60.36.96 - 207.60.36.103 McGovern election commitee
207.60.36.104 - 207.60.36.111 Digital Equipment Corp
207.60.36.112 - 207.60.36.119 PTR - Precision Technologies
207.60.36.120 - 207.60.36.127 Extech
207.60.36.128 - 207.60.36.135 Manfreddi Architects
207.60.36.144 - 207.60.36.151 Parent Naffah
207.60.36.152 - 207.60.36.159 Darling Dolls Inc 207.60.36.160 -
207.60.36.167 Wright Communications
207.60.36.168 - 207.60.36.175 Principle Software
207.60.36.176 - 207.60.36.183 Chris Pet Store
207.60.36.184 - 207.60.36.191 Fifteen Lilies
207.60.36.192 - 207.60.36.199 All-Com Technologies 207.60.37.0 -
207.60.37.31 Cardio Thoracic Surgical Associates, P. A.
207.60.37.32 - 207.60.37.63 Preferred Fixtures Inc
207.60.37.64 - 207.60.37.95 Apple and Eve Distributors
207.60.37.96 - 207.60.37.127 Nelson Copy Supply
207.60.37.128 - 207.60.37.159 Boston Optical Fiber
207.60.37.192 - 207.60.37.223 Fantasia&Company 207.60.41.0 -
207.60.41.255 Infoactive 207.60.48.0 - 207.60.48.255 Curry College
207.60.62.32 - 207.60.62.63 Alternate Power Source
207.60.62.64 - 207.60.62.95 Keystone Howley-White
207.60.62.128 - 207.60.62.159 Bridgehead Associates LTD 207.60.62.160
- 207.60.62.191 County Supply
207.60.62.192 - 207.60.62.223 NH Board of Nursing 207.60.64.0 -
207.60.64.63 Diversified Wireless Technologies
207.60.64.64 - 207.60.64.127 Phytera
207.60.66.0 - 207.60.66.15 The Network Connection
207.60.66.16 - 207.60.66.31 Young Refrigeration
207.60.66.32 - 207.60.66.47 Vision Appraisal Technology
207.60.66.48 - 207.60.66.63 EffNet Inc
207.60.66.64 - 207.60.66.79 Entropic Systems Inc 207.60.66.80 -
207.60.66.95 Finley Properties
207.60.66.96 - 207.60.66.111 Nancy Plowman Associates
207.60.66.112 - 207.60.66.127 Northeast Financial Strategies
207.60.66.128 - 207.60.66.143 Textnology Corp
207.60.66.144 - 207.60.66.159 Groton Neochem LLC 207.60.66.160 -
207.60.66.175 Tab Computers
207.60.66.176 - 207.60.66.191 Patrons Insurance
207.60.66.192 - 207.60.66.207 Chair City Web
207.60.66.208 - 207.60.66.223 Radex, Inc.
207.60.66.224 - 207.60.66.239 Robert Austein 207.60.66.240 -
207.60.66.255 Hologic Inc.
207.60.71.64 - 207.60.71.127 K-Tech International Inc.
207.60.71.128 - 207.60.71.191 Pan Communications
207.60.71.192 - 207.60.71.255 New England College of Finance
207.60.75.128 - 207.60.75.255 Absolve Technology 207.60.78.0 -
207.60.78.127 Extech
207.60.78.128 - 207.60.78.255 The Insight Group 207.60.83.0 -
207.60.83.255 JLM Technologies 207.60.84.0 - 207.60.84.255 Strategic
Solutions 207.60.94.0 - 207.60.94.15 McWorks
207.60.94.32 - 207.60.94.47 Rooney RealEstate
207.60.94.48 - 207.60.94.63 Joseph Limo Service
207.60.94.64 - 207.60.94.79 The Portico Group 207.60.94.80 -
207.60.94.95 Event Travel Management Inc
207.60.94.96 - 207.60.94.111 Intellitech International
207.60.94.128 - 207.60.94.143 Orion Partners
207.60.94.144 - 207.60.94.159 Rainbow Software Solution 207.60.94.160
- 207.60.94.175 Grason Stadler Inc
207.60.94.192 - 207.60.94.207 Donnegan System
207.60.95.1 - 207.60.95.255 The Iprax Corp 207.60.102.0 -
207.60.102.63 Coporate IT
207.60.102.64 - 207.60.102.127 Putnam Technologies
207.60.102.128 - 207.60.102.191 Sycamore Networks
207.60.102.192 - 207.60.102.255 Bostek
2?7.6?.10?.128 - 207.60.103.255 Louis Berger and Associates
207.60.104.128 - 207.60.104.191 Hanson Data Systems
207.60.106.128 - 207.60.106.255 Giganet Inc.
207.60.107.0 - 207.60.107.255 Roll Systems
207.60.108.8 - 207.60.108.15 InternetQA
207.60.111.0 - 207.60.111.31 Reading Cooperative Bank
207.60.111.32 - 207.60.111.63 Edco collaborative
207.60.111.64 - 207.60.111.95 DTC Communications Inc
207.60.111.96 - 207.60.111.127 Mike Line
207.60.111.128 - 207.60.111.159 The Steppingstone Foundation
207.60.111.160 - 207.60.111.191 Caton Connector
207.60.111.192 - 207.60.111.223 Refron
207.60.111.224 - 207.60.111.255 Dolabany Comm Group 207.60.112.0 -
207.60.112.255 The CCS Companies 207.60.116.0 - 207.60.116.255
Continental PET Technologies
207.60.122.16 - 207.60.122.23 Corey & Company Designers Inc
207.60.122.24 - 207.60.122.31 SAIC
207.60.122.32 - 207.60.122.39 Netserve Entertainment Group
207.60.122.40 - 207.60.122.47 Avici Systems Inc
207.60.122.48 - 207.60.122.55 Webrdwne
207.60.122.56 - 207.60.122.63 Reality and Wonder
207.60.122.64 - 207.60.122.71 Nishan Desilva
207.60.122.72 - 207.60.122.79 NemaSoft Inc 207.60.122.80 -
207.60.122.87 Patrick Murphy
207.60.122.88 - 207.60.122.95 Corey and Company
207.60.122.96 - 207.60.122.103 Ames Textile Corp
207.60.122.104 - 207.60.122.111 Publicom 207.60.127.0 - Northstar
Technologies 207.60.128.0 - 207.60.128.255 Northstar Technologies
207.60.129.0 - 207.60.129.255 Sanga Corp
207.60.129.64 - 207.60.129.127 Fired Up Network
207.60.129.128 - 207.60.129.191 Integrated Data Solutions
207.60.129.192 - 207.60.129.255 Metanext
207.61.* WorldLinx Telecommunications, Inc., Canada
207.120.* BBN Planet, MA

RANGE 208
208.240.xxx.xxx

RANGE 209
209.35.* Interland, Inc., GA

RANGE 212
212.56.107.22
212.143 *** israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!
212.149.*** israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!
212.159.0.2
212.159.1.1
212.159.1.4
212.159.1.5
212.159.0.2
212.159.1.1
212.159.1.4
212.159.1.5
212.159.33.56
212.159.40.211
212.159.41.173
212.179.*** israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!
212.208.0.12.*** israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!

RANGE 213
213.8.***.*** israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!

RANGE 216
216.25.* 216.94.***.*** 216.247.* 216.248.*.* 217
217.6.* Do not scan

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Whatever you do, don't rent "Red Dawn".


or Fight Club

-t

----------


## unconsious767

Whats the frequency, Kenneth ?

----------


## specsaregood

> No way I am posting the IP


Why not? It's a public address, it's not any top secret information.  What's to fear?

Which is more likely: The government has a deal with netflix where they ping you right after you choose to watch 1984 -- of course why would the need to?  They already know your ip, what would be the point of pinging you?

or
You got scanned randomly by some owned/hacked/spyware laden machine out on the wild internet, just going through an ip range automatically?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Why not? It's a public address, it's not any top secret information.  What's to fear?
> 
> Which is more likely: The government has a deal with netflix where they ping you right after you choose to watch 1984 -- of course why would the need to?  They already know your ip, what would be the point of pinging you?
> 
> or
> You got scanned randomly by some owned/hacked/spyware laden machine out on the wild internet, just going through an ip range automatically?


That his reverse lookup was blocked is what's really odd...

-t

----------


## specsaregood

> That his reverse lookup was blocked is what's really odd...
> 
> -t


Let's see the ip address then.  It's not exactly top secret data.

----------


## Uriel999

> Whats the frequency, Kenneth ?


hahaha, I am totally gonna go listen to some rem now

----------


## Pauls' Revere

or Enemy of The State...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvLf2...eature=related

----------


## BuddyRey

> Whatever you do, don't rent "Red Dawn".


Wow, I sure ran into this thread too late.  Just got it in from Netflix a few days ago!  

_Great_ movie!

----------


## rpfan2008

I am no stranger to such attacks

----------


## angelatc

I added it to my queue and actually started watching the movie, but I didn't get any such thing.

----------


## rpfan2008

^You are already in _the List_.

----------

